# Mr. Kevin our emu



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

He decided he was behind me in the picture didn't realize he was in an aviary since the water was windy he would have more cover! dde00


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cool..........


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Cute!!!  How old is he?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

They are so cute at that age ... then it all goes down hill as they learn how to walk a fence ... Grrrrrrr


----------

